# 2008 Lemond Zurich Triomphe



## MarcoWa (Jul 4, 2010)

I have the opportunity to buy a 2008 Lemond Zurich Triomphe frame in excellent condition. Is $450 a good price for this?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Yes, great price. These bikes ride very nicely.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I LOVE mine.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

buy it


----------

